# MY RANT FOR TODAY



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Some time ago I took in a terminally ill friend and her cat because I wasn't working and she needed the help. I promised her that her cat would have a good home. She passed away almost 4 years ago.

Now I have nothing against cats, but I can't stand having this cat anymore!!!! :w00t: She's an old persian (probably around 14 years old) and no matter how often I clean them up, my floors are constantly full of clumps of cat hair- I can't keep up with it. And then there are the hairballs (and the throw up that goes with it) - and how she just ruined my brand new pair of UGGS that I got for Christmas by throwing up on them. Then she jumps everywhere and anywhere she wants to be in the house, on end tables, side tables and window sills knocking over lamps and vases, etc. :smilie_tischkante: . I just bought a new love seat two months ago and I just love it!!!....BUT she has taken it over and now it must be covered with a stupid sheet all the time, now I can't even see my beautiful new furniture :smmadder: 

Don't get me wrong, she's a very sweet loving cat :blink: and don't worry, I'm not planning on doing anything about it. If I could find her a good home, I'd do it in a minute...but we don't have the heart to take her to the shelter or even to a rescue group.

I've asked everyone I know and everyone who walks in my door if they need a cat. And there's no room in our home that she can be locked into except maybe the guest room - and that doesn't work well if we have guests who are allergic.

So this is all I can do...tell you about it....get a glass of wine....and grumble to anyone who will listen.

Thank you, I'm done.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

That was a very nice thing for you to do Pat.... :aktion033: 




I barely tolerate cats myself.... 


I'd tell you what to do with it or AT LEAST give you some terribly crude cat jokes.... but with my record and considering the number of wumin  here.... Well....that is just a hole I'm not willing to jump into right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

LOL ~ I feel the same way about Winter :HistericalSmiley: 

I would surrender Winter to rescue, but that would be ME ~ :smrofl: 

Sorry about your cat problems, Pat. Hey, I'll trade. LMAO


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 13 2009, 05:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705247


> Well....that is just a hole I'm not willing to jump into right now.... :biggrin:[/B]



You jumped in that hole a LONG time ago, pal ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, and lovies to Peg. :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

So ... I'm guessing this is what prompted your super-secret coded message, huh?
I'm sorry Pat - that would make me crazy too. I know you must be fuming about your new UGGS and your love seat. I've had cats, and I loved them, but I can't stand litter boxes, cat hair and messy hairballs. I definitely do not see any cats in my future. I SO prefer dogs to "the evil ones". Once I had a roommate that had 3 cats, and she allowed them to be EVERYWHERE. I constantly found cat hair in my food :w00t: , and that cat hair nearly ruined our friendship! I feel for you ... and I hope the perfect opportunity arises for the kitty to be re-homed, in a family that can appreciate the hairballs!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin: Happy you vented...Cats are tough, I agree...We had an entire family here in the house, they have all passed now ( over 14 years). I do not miss the mess...You did a good deed, I am sorry the Cat is still annoying you...I sure hope some kitty lover comes by and takes that kitty off your hands.....


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 13 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705250


> I would surrender Winter to rescue, but that would be ME ~ :smrofl:[/B]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for your trouble. It's not easy keeping a promise like that. Kudos to you. I've had cats and I prefer dogs. I'd never get another cat. Too much hair, hate the litter box.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat........I am sorry about your cat problem!!!! ..........and they live a very long life!!! You posted a picture not too long ago, she is beautiful~~I really think you should box her up and send her to Arizona to Steve. I hear he secretly loves the little buggers and he is just trying to act tough!!!! The dry climate would help her allergies, don't you think??? 

Seriously, I feel for you, you love her but they are a work of art. They need to all be nicknamed CC........Constant Cleaning~~


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Have you tried the furminator for cats? It works wonders on my Mr. Shed Siamese Mix boy who leaves an exact copy of himself in cat hair on anything he touches LOL 

And laxatone for the the hairballs (a finger in their mouth or on their paw)...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW Pat, that's a bummer. Not too many people would have kept that promise but you've been caring for the kitty for 4 yrs. That makes you a very good friend, even if you are ranting about it.  My MIL has a cat & the hair is terrible, I can't even visit with her for more than a few mins at a time, I'm allergic. Even if I wasn't allergic, I'd be having fits over the constant cat hair too. Sorry about your cat problem, hope the glass of wine & grumbling helps you feel better.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I had a beautiful Siamese for 16 years and we loved her. After she left us I couldn't believe everything got so much easier. I don't think I realized what a constant battle I was having keeping my house clean. Cat hair and litter was gone and I hate to admit but after a couple of weeks I didn't miss her as much. I felt guilty about this but life was so much easier and I didn't have to sweep everyday or constantly clean the cat hair off furniture and the beds. . I decided then I would never get another cat. Now with that being said I did feed a stray and even took him to the vet but I never named him. I was no longer a cat owner and was just helping him out a little. 
I hope you feel better after your vent and I so know what you're talking about. I love cats but just not living with me.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I have two rescue cats, Shelby and Maggie. We got Shelby first, then they told us they had his sister, Maggie, who is a long hair. I told Jim I didn't think we should get a longhair, but he is too tenderhearted and just couldn't leave Shelby's sister out. I think two is probably better than one (they entertain each other for the 13 minutes a day they are awake), but their mess drives me nuts! I swear I vacuum up an entire cat every week when I clean. That freakin' cat hair is everywhere! We switched to an all-crystal litter and we don't have the dust problems we had with the clumping litter.

I do get irritated at them, but when they cuddle up with the puppies I always go "awhhhh" and when Shelby curls up on my neck on a cold night and purrs, I'm glad he's around.

But then I vacuum and I can't stand them all over again!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love cats. I had them all my life. When I lost my beloved Seal Point Himalayan Murphy, I was devastated. I had promised my nephew I would never get another cat since he had developed allergies. Now I have Malts. And as much as I do really love cats...I never want another one. I don't miss the hair one little bit! And the really wierd thing is, I much prefer my Malts to my fluffs at the bridge who I truly adored when they were with me. There is just such a difference between a cat and a dog.

Like Jackie said, you can get stuff from the Vet to help with hairballs. I always used something called Lax-aire??? Can't remember the spelling. I put a strip on my finger and he licked it off like it was the world's best treat!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

That was a very kind thing for you to do, taking in the kitty. I used to love cats, until I got a dog. Now cats just seem lazy, unsatisfied, and smelly to me. :smtease: They're just kind of "there" -- they don't serve a purpose (TOTALLY my own opinion, lol). Now a Maltese...THAT is love and devotion. :wub: 

I don't think anyone could hold it against you if you decided to rehome the cat. If you're not enjoying its company anymore, then it will start to sense that and it's not fair to the little kitty. I bet there is someone who already may have a cat that would be willing to adopt it, even in its old age.

I can't stand litter boxes...people always say "I clean it everyday, it doesn't smell, etc"...but trust me, it DOES smell. lol ...My mother-in-law has 3 cats, and it's disgusting -- we hardly go over there anymore because it smells, there's cat hair EVERYWHERE, and we're also allergic.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

In general, I don't mind cats, but I'm definitely a dog person. It doesn't help that I'm deathly allergic to them. I have family and friends that have them and I can't even go into their homes. If they come over to mine, I wheeze and cough for days afterwards, even with medication. It's pretty frustrating. Even going to the store, if someone has cat hair on them and I go anywhere near them, I feel terrible for a while after. I'll stick to Malts. They are cuter anyway


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 13 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705241


> Some time ago I took in a terminally ill friend and her cat because I wasn't working and she needed the help. I promised her that her cat would have a good home. She passed away almost 4 years ago.
> 
> Now I have nothing against cats, but I can't stand having this cat anymore!!!! :w00t: She's an old persian (probably around 14 years old) and no matter how often I clean them up, my floors are constantly full of clumps of cat hair- I can't keep up with it. And then there are the hairballs (and the throw up that goes with it) - and how she just ruined my brand new pair of UGGS that I got for Christmas by throwing up on them. Then she jumps everywhere and anywhere she wants to be in the house, on end tables, side tables and window sills knocking over lamps and vases, etc. :smilie_tischkante: . I just bought a new love seat two months ago and I just love it!!!....BUT she has taken it over and now it must be covered with a stupid sheet all the time, now I can't even see my beautiful new furniture :smmadder:
> 
> ...


Pat, if you really want to give her up, I could ask my daughter - she and her husband are HUGE cat lovers and have about four, all rescues.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 13 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705473


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 13 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705241





> Some time ago I took in a terminally ill friend and her cat because I wasn't working and she needed the help. I promised her that her cat would have a good home. She passed away almost 4 years ago.
> 
> Now I have nothing against cats, but I can't stand having this cat anymore!!!! :w00t: She's an old persian (probably around 14 years old) and no matter how often I clean them up, my floors are constantly full of clumps of cat hair- I can't keep up with it. And then there are the hairballs (and the throw up that goes with it) - and how she just ruined my brand new pair of UGGS that I got for Christmas by throwing up on them. Then she jumps everywhere and anywhere she wants to be in the house, on end tables, side tables and window sills knocking over lamps and vases, etc. :smilie_tischkante: . I just bought a new love seat two months ago and I just love it!!!....BUT she has taken it over and now it must be covered with a stupid sheet all the time, now I can't even see my beautiful new furniture :smmadder:
> 
> ...


Pat, if you really want to give her up, I could ask my daughter - she and her husband are HUGE cat lovers and have about four, all rescues.

[/B][/QUOTE]

What a sweet gesture!!! But alas, she's no good with other cats. Dogs, OK......cats-NO darn!!!!!


----------



## trvlnut (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a long-haired cat and live in hot Phoenix so my cat does shed most of the year. Anyway, I have him shaved down to a tiger cut. He doesn't get hairballs when he's shaved down and there's no cat hair in my house. Petsmart will bathe him and shave him.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 13 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705480


> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 13 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705473





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 13 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705241





> Some time ago I took in a terminally ill friend and her cat because I wasn't working and she needed the help. I promised her that her cat would have a good home. She passed away almost 4 years ago.
> 
> Now I have nothing against cats, but I can't stand having this cat anymore!!!! :w00t: She's an old persian (probably around 14 years old) and no matter how often I clean them up, my floors are constantly full of clumps of cat hair- I can't keep up with it. And then there are the hairballs (and the throw up that goes with it) - and how she just ruined my brand new pair of UGGS that I got for Christmas by throwing up on them. Then she jumps everywhere and anywhere she wants to be in the house, on end tables, side tables and window sills knocking over lamps and vases, etc. :smilie_tischkante: . I just bought a new love seat two months ago and I just love it!!!....BUT she has taken it over and now it must be covered with a stupid sheet all the time, now I can't even see my beautiful new furniture :smmadder:
> 
> ...


Pat, if you really want to give her up, I could ask my daughter - she and her husband are HUGE cat lovers and have about four, all rescues.

[/B][/QUOTE]

What a sweet gesture!!! But alas, she's no good with other cats. Dogs, OK......cats-NO darn!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat, my daughter suggested you look into this: http://purebredcatbreedrescue.org/rehome.htm. They might be able to help - I took a quick
look and they have some suggestions, such as posting a notice in your vet's office, etc. Might be worth checking out - there must be a good
home out there for the old girl! :bysmilie:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i totally understand! when i was married we had two cats...in the divorce he got the cats and i got the dogs. i never looked back. i dont miss the hair. now i have cooter and he is shedding every where but still not as bad as the cats. and he cant jump on counters and break things i love. i hope u find a solution that suits u to ur prob! :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

That's very, very nice of you to be honoring your word to your late friend!

I'm sorry, though, the cat is giving you problems. I don't really have any

advice to offer because I'm not really familiar with cats, though I have

considered owning one, but I like Jackie's suggestions of looking into a 

Furminator for its shedding and Laxatone for those awful hairballs.

Good luck!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 13 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705575


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 13 2009, 08:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705480





> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jan 13 2009, 08:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705473





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 13 2009, 04:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705241





> Some time ago I took in a terminally ill friend and her cat because I wasn't working and she needed the help. I promised her that her cat would have a good home. She passed away almost 4 years ago.
> 
> Now I have nothing against cats, but I can't stand having this cat anymore!!!! :w00t: She's an old persian (probably around 14 years old) and no matter how often I clean them up, my floors are constantly full of clumps of cat hair- I can't keep up with it. And then there are the hairballs (and the throw up that goes with it) - and how she just ruined my brand new pair of UGGS that I got for Christmas by throwing up on them. Then she jumps everywhere and anywhere she wants to be in the house, on end tables, side tables and window sills knocking over lamps and vases, etc. :smilie_tischkante: . I just bought a new love seat two months ago and I just love it!!!....BUT she has taken it over and now it must be covered with a stupid sheet all the time, now I can't even see my beautiful new furniture :smmadder:
> 
> ...


Pat, if you really want to give her up, I could ask my daughter - she and her husband are HUGE cat lovers and have about four, all rescues.

[/B][/QUOTE]

What a sweet gesture!!! But alas, she's no good with other cats. Dogs, OK......cats-NO darn!!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat, my daughter suggested you look into this: http://purebredcatbreedrescue.org/rehome.htm. They might be able to help - I took a quick
look and they have some suggestions, such as posting a notice in your vet's office, etc. Might be worth checking out - there must be a good
home out there for the old girl! :bysmilie: 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks, Dorothy, I will look into this. I really do need to be a little more pro-active instead of just complaining.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 13 2009, 05:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705294


> Have you tried the furminator for cats? It works wonders on my Mr. Shed Siamese Mix boy who leaves an exact copy of himself in cat hair on anything he touches LOL
> 
> And laxatone for the the hairballs (a finger in their mouth or on their paw)...[/B]



I bought the furminator for cats just recently and tried it. I filled a trash can on the first brushing :w00t: 
if only I'd keep up with it...... :smilie_tischkante: . I don't give her the time she deserves :brownbag: it's my fault, I know.
guess - I'll brush her again when I get a chance - which will be in a few more days. 

I'd rather be dwelling on my pups, like Abbey needs a new rabies shot before I can renew her license and Tink is due for some shot (I got a postcard from the vet). I have to order new dry food....etc, etc. it's always something.....


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

my great grand mother had one so one day they decided to go on a vacation so my grand mother had to take the can't remember which it was but she took it in and he would't eat or drink for my grand mother they are a oneperson cat as i was told they only take to that person it worried my grand mother so much but when they returned the cat ate and drank so i can't give any advice my daughter loves cats but iam am not a cat person iam a dog lover and always will be we had cat when she was little but now i will not get another cat as long as i live.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pat I think it is a great thing you have done for your friend  
As for cats, well I had 4 Burmese at one time and let me tell you I loved them to bits but they sure cured me of ever wanting to have another. They are into everything, messy and smelly if you are not on top of the potty etc. I would much rather have the boys any time.
I truly hope you can find a solution that is good for you and the kitty


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

It is a wonderful thing that you have done for your friend...I have two cats and luckily they are short haired so I do not get all that shedding but I do vacuum frequently and rarely do they throw up. However, I do hate and I mean hate cleaning the litter box. I do clean it everyday because I do not want it to smell. Yes, I do love them, but I always think how much easier it would be to just have to take care of Chloe. 

My cats are only 5 years old, so I have, hopefully a lot of years left with them. Would I ever get another cat? probably not, but I wouldn't hesitate getting another maltese.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

As a mom of 2 persian cats let me add some good advice that a friend ( who also had persians) gave to me.

Give then prophylactic Laxatone to prevent and treat hairballs. It works very well ! 

Also living in Florida we shear our persians every spring for the hot summer and they grow back by winter ( in a Lion cut ) . During the "sheared" part of the year there are less furballs to contend with and they seem happier too.

Thats my 2 cents. If you really do not "like" the cat , find the old lady a permanent home.


----------

